# ///***Provincias costeras de Arequipa***///



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

*CONOCIENDO NUESTRA REGIÓN: LAS PLAYAS DE AREQUIPA*








Arequipa posee el litoral más largo y poco conocido de la costa peruana. Se trata de cerca de 600 kilómetros de playas de arena que parecen nunca acabar; rocas y acantilados que ocultan las más bellas caletas de pescadores artesanales; fértiles valles que acaban justo sobre las olas y vestigios de culturas prehispánicas a sólo un par de metros de las aguas frías y azules.
Las playas del departamento de Arequipa se encuentran distribuidas en las provincias costeras de Islay, Camaná y Caravelí.
*
LAS PLAYAS DE ISLAY*

Ubicadas en el sur oeste de la región Arequipa, se caracterizan por sus aguas frías y terreno compuesto mayormente por una faja arenosa y pequeñas montañas que forman quebradas. Son extensas, con caletas de aguas tranquilas como La Francesa y San José, pequeños islotes y lagunas de importancia mundial por la diversidad de aves que las habitan (Mejía).

*Mollendo.-* Es un balneario tradicional y concurrido, destaca el parque acuático, el Castillo Forga y la antigua estación de tren, así como nuevos restaurantes y diversas discotecas a lo largo de su circuito de playas, siendo las más visitadas: la Primera, Segunda, Tercera, Albatros, Las Rocas y el Campo de Aviación. Catarindo.- Es una caleta ubicada a sólo dos kilómetros al norte de la ciudad de Mollendo. Es una playa de arena con mar tranquilo y transparente, casi sin olas, lo que permite a las personas nadar cómodamente y realizar paseos marinos. 













*Mejía.-* Conocida como la Perla del Pacífico por la belleza de sus playas y la modernidad de sus edificios que contrastan con su parte antigua. Mejía es el lugar más exclusivo en toda la costa sur del Perú para pasar unos días de verano. Posee un club privado bien implementado para la práctica de diversos deportes y actividades de entretenimiento como discoteca, pub, juegos y otros. En Mejía se festeja en febrero los carnavales de forma muy peculiar (Los Caperos), que llamam la atención de muchos visitantes.










*La Punta de Bombón*.- Distrito de población alegre y próspera, tiene cerca de 25 kilómetros de limpia arena, entre sus balnearios más conocidos se encuentran Catas, Bombón, Balneario Primera Playa, El Dren, Corío (especial para la extracción de machas y mariscos) y Playuelas. Estas playas permiten a los visitantes acampar sin problemas y dedicarse a la pesca de corvina, lenguado, sargo, lorna y otras especies marinas.











*LAS PLAYAS DE CAMANÁ*

Son extensas y limpias playas de arena fina que reciben a miles de visitantes de todo el país en los meses de temporada veraniega. 

*La Punta*.- Es la playa más concurrida de Camaná, se caracteriza por su gran extensión, y un mar con abundantes y tranquilas olas. Este balneario cuenta con los servicios básicos, hoteles, restaurantes y discotecas, convirtiéndola en el mayor centro de diversión nocturna de la costa arequipeña, el cual fue reconstruido casi en su integridad luego de soportar el tsunami de junio del 2001. Las Cuevas.- Es un balneario más pequeño y exclusivo, con construcciones de material noble, permite gozar de las bondades del mar con mayor privacidad, se encuentra a varios kilómetros al sur de la playa La Punta.










*La Miel*.-Playa encerrada por unos riscos que le permiten un aspecto parecido al de una caleta, de aguas tibias y calmas, es un lugar ideal para acampar. Desde allí se pueden observar bellísimas puestas de sol. Quilca.-Puerto artesanal más antiguo del sur del Perú situado en el distrito del mismo nombre, donde se encuentran extensas playas, una caleta (donde se refugió "El Huáscar" en la Guerra del Pacífico), bahías, penínsulas y exóticos paisajes marinos que lo convierten en un atractivo turístico excepcional de la provincia de Camaná. Entre Camaná y Quilca se pueden encontrar playas y pequeñas caletas muy atractivas tales como La Playuela, La Pedregosa, la Sorda, entre otras. Existen otras playasde igual belleza como Cerrillos, El Chorro, Arantas y Honoratos, el acceso a estas dos últimas es por mar partiendo desde Quilca, así como La Chira (Ocoña). Todas estas playas son adecuadas para la pesca y deportes de aventura - moto sky, kayac, pesca con caña, caza submarina, camping, entre otros. También se pueden apreciar caletas y loberas, con una rica fauna marina y aves. 










*
PLAYAS DE CARAVELI * : (Aqui vivi hasta los 10 años  ) Es la pronvincia mas desconocida de Arequipa pero tengo muy buenos recuerdos de ella , es la provincia costera MAS GRANDE del peru.

Lean lo que dijo Antonio Raimondi de las playas caravileñas"situados en esa franja aparentemente agresiva de costa que se ubica entre los poblados de Yauca y Chala, en el departamento de Arequipa. Para empezar, no hay ningún otro lugar en la costa del Perú donde la cordillera esté tan cerca del océano. Sus playas, de paisaje prehistórico, son formadas en su gran mayoría- salvo esas dos magníficas playas de arena que son Jiway y Puerto Inca- por las faldas de los cerros que van a morir en el mar" 














Existen playas de singular belleza como Puerto Inca, Jiway, Silaka y Tanaka, consideradas paraísos escondidos.
*
Puerto Inca*.- ubicado a la altura del kilómetro 603 de la Panamericana Sur (Chala), es un importante centro pre – hispánico, donde lo primero que impacta no son sus ruinas, sino las dos colinas de piedra que se internan en el mar formando una cerrada bahía que muere en una preciosa playa de arena, en un mar limpio, calmo y color turquesa que contrasta con el de la costa desértica. Para muchos esla playa más bella del sur peruano. Cuenta con un albergue turístico de rústicos y cómodos ambientes frente al mar, así como lugares de camping. Aquí es posible realizar caminatas, ciclismo de montaña, pesca submarina y con cordel, buceo, remo, observar vida silvestre, y pasear en motos acuáticas, donde la playa es apta para nadar.



















Este lugar, fue antaño uno de los puntos elegidos por los incas para proveer de pescado fresco al soberano del Cuzco. En sus inmediaciones aún es posible encontrar restos del formidable camino inca que unía la costa con la sierra. Destaca en Caravelí también la playa Lomas que es una pequeña caleta de pescadores y marisqueros ideal para la práctica del buceo, donde muy cerca se encuentra hundido el vapor Pachitea que naufragó en 1915; más al sur se extienden los arenales de Sakako, el cementeriode ballenas prehistóricas más grande del mundo, descubierto por Antonio Raymondi, en él se encuentran además restos de pingüinos gigantes y tiburones desaparecidos de la faz de la tierra hace más de 10 millones de años


----------



## toño (Apr 4, 2006)

EXCELENTE APORTE


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Esta bacan! Que fascinante es Arequipa! Te digo que buscando fotos encontre esta pagina: www.sanmarino.com.pe La cual explica de una zona de camping cerquita a Quilca, para ser mas exacto es la Playa San Marino. Bueno, aqui hay una maqueta de lo que quieren hacer ellos. Son caba~as, se ve bien ah. 










Y por fotos se ve que Mejia es lindo pero algo me lleva mas a Camana. Ojala que regrese a sus tiempos de antes y la zona del balneario se recupere para que la gente vuelva a ir en grandes cantidades.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Buenas fotos Rafo y esa maqueta se ve bien, ojala que pronto podamos ver imagenes mas detalladas de ese proyecto.


----------



## jErEmIaS (Jan 27, 2006)

que chevee ojala exploten todo ese pontecial construyendo hoteles, parques de diversiones, canchas, food court, seria chevere!.............. buenas las fotos saludos..........=)


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

interesantes playas, la costa de alli es mas rocosa y pegada a la orilla lo cual por un lado es un plus turistico y de entretenimiento !


----------



## runasimi (Mar 26, 2006)

tanta belleza junta me cega!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## geyser (Feb 26, 2006)

Rafo, felicitaciones! Es un muy buen aporte...Pero te agradeceria aun mas si pudieras hacer un thread con fotos de Mejia que por lo que veo luce muy bonita...


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Sin duda el dpto de Arequipa tiene playas preciosas.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Me gustó las playas de Caravelí.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> Me gustó las playas de Caravelí.


Gracias mi estimado , a mi gusto en Caraveli estan las palyas mas bellas del sur del Peru , tiene playas para todos los gustos: rocosas, posas , amplias playas de arena blanca, ruinas incaicas frente al mar, en algunas se practica el "windsurf" , para bucear,etc,etc
Yo lo se porque me conoco al reves y al derecho esta provincia ahi vivi oda mi infancia (hasta los10 años).
Sabian ustedes que en Caraveli cuenta con el cementerio de fosiles marinos MAS GRANDE DEL PLANETA, aqui se encuentran los olivos mas añejos deL peru y Sudamerica (en el distrito de YAUCA), aqui nacio la cancion del TORO MATA, aca se produec uno de los mejores Piscos del Pais, contamos con las mejores ruinas incaicas del sur del Peru, tiene las Lomas costeras mas grandes del desierto peruano en el distrito de Atiquipa , es la provinciacostera mas GRANDE del pais y por ende la que tiene mayor linea costera ,etc , etc .
Entonces si alguna vez viajan en bus de Lima a Arequipa no se pueden perder el panorama de tan hermozas playas , incluso hay un tramo de casi 80 km en la que el bus pasa a menos de 5 metros del mar :runaway: .
entonces ya estan advertidos......


----------

